# Bảng báo giá cửa sắt mạ kẽm sơn tĩnh điện giá rẻ



## tuanvucc

*Cửa sắt mạ kẽm sơn tĩnh điện được ưa chuộng vì tiết kiệm chi phí, bền đẹp và có tính thẩm mỹ cao. Vậy giá thành của những chiếc cửa sắt sơn tĩnh điện là bao nhiêu? Chúng tôi giới thiệu đến bạn bảng báo giá cửa sắt mạ kẽm sơn tĩnh điện giá rẻ tại Hà Nội.*

Báo giá cửa sắt mạ kẽm là quan tâm của nhiều người khi có ý định chọn lựa các loại cửa cổng phù hợp. Có thể nói cửa sắt mạ kẽm  là loại rẻ nhất trong những dòng cửa phổ thông hiện nay. Giá cửa sắt trên thị trường khá ổn định, các đơn vị thi công có mức giá không quá chênh lệch nhau, dao động từ 800.000đ đến 900.000đ/ 1m2 diện tích, nhưng cũng tùy thuộc vào chất lượng của sắt sử dụng. Với dòng cửa xếp sắt hay cửa kéo sắt thường dùng ở nhà phố, quán tạp hóa có mức giá rẻ hơn, chỉ từ 550.000đ đến 700.000đ/ 1m2 diện tích cổng tiện lợi và đa dụng.






​Vật liệu chủ yếu để làm cửa sắt mạ kẽm sơn tĩnh điện hiện nay là sắt hộp. Sắt hộp là dòng sắt mạ kẽm có độ bền cao, chịu mài mòn và chống ăn mòn hóa học tốt nên được ứng dụng rất nhiều để làm sắt thép nội thất và xây dựng. Chính nhờ lớp kẽm này làm tăng khả năng chống ăn mòn, chống oxy hóa cho sắt thép. Cửa sắt mạ kẽm sơn tĩnh điện có tuổi thọ có thể lên đến 60-80 năm sử dụng.






​*Cách sơn cửa sắt mạ kẽm *
Trên bề mặt cửa sắt mạ kẽm có tác dụng bảo vệ rất tốt cho bề mặt sắt, tuy nhiên các loại sơ trên thị trường lại không có nhiều màu sắc theo yêu cầu, để trang trí bề mặt bằng các sản phẩm sơn dầu thì bề mặt mạ kẽm không đáp ứng được bởi lí do độ bám dính không cao. Do đó,các nhà sản xuất sơn đã cho ra đời dòng sản phẩm sơn sắt mạ kẽm, dùng làm lớp sơn giữa cho bề mặt sắt mạ kẽm và lớp sơn dầu phủ với nhiều màu sắc khác nhau vừa tạo tính thẩm mỹ vừa tạo nên độ bền cho sản phẩm.






​Hầu hết các sản phẩm, công trình dân dụng đều đã và đang sử dụng sắt cho mái dầm, thanh trụ, mái tôn, cửa sắt...bởi những ưu điểm vượt trội khác biệt mà nó mang lại. Báo giá cửa sắt mạ kẽm sơn tĩnh điện như sau: chất liệu sắt hộp  có mức giá chung nên giá cửa sắt đắt hay rẻ sẽ phụ thuộc vào mẫu thiết kế cửa sắt, hoa sắt hay bản vẽ và. Và một yếu tố nữa quyết định đến giá cửa sắt chính là lớp sơn phủ bên ngoài của sản phẩm. Cửa sắt sơn tĩnh điện sẽ có giá cao hơn so với sơn màu 2 lớp thông thường bởi sơn tĩnh điện bảo vệ bề mặt tốt, lớp sơn phủ đều, đẹp hơn trong khi sơn thông thường dễ bị bong tróc và độ bám kém hơn.






​Citywindow là cơ sở y tín cung cấp những sản phẩm cửa sắt mạ kẽm sơn tĩnh điện, là nơi có các xưởng cơ khí chuyên nghiệp và uy tín cùng đội ngũ kiến trúc sư, thợ cơ khí lành nghề. Với việc cung cấp các sản phẩm sắt thép cơ khí chính xác và chất lượng. Các sản phẩm cửa sắt của citywindow được gia công hoàn thiện tốt, đáp ứng được những điều kiện khắt khe nhất và luôn báo giá cứa sắt mạ kẽm, báo giá cửa sắt hộp mạ kẽm trước khi bạn quyết định chọn mua sản phẩm.

*Báo giá cửa sắt mạ kẽm sơn tĩnh điện* hãy liên lạc 0942.848.777.

Sau khi nhận được điện thoại liên hệ, Citywwindow sẽ gửi ngay mẫu cổng sắt kèm theo bảng báo giá cửa sắt mạ kẽm sơn tĩnh điện chi tiết. Bên cạnh đó, citywindow sẽ cử nhân viên nhiều kinh nghiệm tới tận nhà tư vấn miễn phí cho bạn.


----------



## datbinhtk

Bên công ty bạn có cung cấp Tủ đựng tài liệu văn phòng không?


----------

